
Ask HN: Best Budget Windows Laptop? - _bxg1
My dad needs a new laptop:<p>- He has Windows-only software he wants to run, so no chromebooks<p>- In general he prefers a bigger screen if possible<p>- He doesn&#x27;t need very powerful specs<p>- He doesn&#x27;t care for a touch screen or anything<p>- Beyond the above, low price, high durability, and maybe battery life would be the priorities<p>Any recommendations?
======
mister_hn
The HP 250 G7 is the best one. You can buy it for 400€ and it supports up to
32 GB RAM (warning: you need to pick up the Ryzen variant)

------
ToFab123
I would say basically any cheap laptop where the hard drive is user
replaceable so you can replace the spinning disk with a SSD. Doing that a
cheap windows laptop becomes almost as fast as higher-end models. That 5400
rpm hard drive they put in cheap laptops are really the thing that makes them
super slow.

~~~
m-p-3
Make sure to consider the screen resolution. Most cheap laptops comes with a
1366x768 display resolution, which can severely limit the usable workspace.

------
llampx
A refurb Thinkpad T5xx or E5xx from the Lenovo outlet should fit the bill.

------
gaspoweredcat
does it need to be brand new? if not consider a refurbished thinkpad, a T4xx
or T5xx should do nicely depending on which screen size you want

~~~
GeoffIsTheBest
I would agree with this. Get the latest model T series you can with your
budget.

I would avoid the E, X, L series as they are either too cheap(in quality) or
either too expensive (X series) due to thinness. The T series strikes the
perfect middle ground and it well known for available replacement parts and
upgradability.

